# who else moves this years wood closer....



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 22, 2013)

Who else moves this years wood supply closer to the house? and how and when do you get it there??

I have a 12x12 covered porch off the rear of the house. From ground level there is a 7 step staircase to the porch. Over the last 6 years I have brought up 3 cords and stacked it on the deck. It takes me about 2 weeks to move the 3 cords, a little here and a few hours there and 2 weeks later its done. 

I have to say walking out the back door in my slippers to retrieve wood on a snowy cold morning works for me. despite the work it takes in October it is well worth it.

does anyone else have a system simular to this, moving wood close to the house??


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 22, 2013)

I kinda sort of do the same thing.

I move the wood from the stacks outside to a woodshed . . . maybe 40-50 feet away . . . during the spring or summer.

Then, this time of year, I often bring up a few loads of wood every few days to my rack on my back covered porch. In a few more months I will be loading up the porch wood rack . . . I generally don't do that until we get some pretty cold weather to insure the bugs are dormant before bringing a lot of wood close to the home.


----------



## HotCoals (Oct 22, 2013)

I load 10 face cords into the basement every fall.
My small trailer holds a fc with it just thrown in..pull it with the wheeler 200 ft away right to the walk out basement door.
And nope..no prop with bugs that we notice.
Oh and 95% of our heating is from wood.
I had a 1/2 fc left from last season.


----------



## NYLumberjack914 (Oct 22, 2013)

I put a cord about 5 feet away from my house that makes life wonderful in the cold months. That should last me close to a month


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 22, 2013)

Three years ago I built a shed right outside the back door. I move three cord into it as soon as we are through burning in the Spring. I also built a generator shed onto the end of it.


----------



## num1hitter (Oct 22, 2013)

I bring about 2 cords onto my covered porch every 2 months.  Makes for easy access, less than 10 feet from the door and another 10 to the insert.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 22, 2013)

I put a full cord right outside my garage door, garage is in back yard, and I put about 1/5 of a cord on my back deck which is covered by an awning and is a bout 10 ft away from my stove, I had to wheelbarrow it through my living room but that was easy enough......


----------



## xman23 (Oct 22, 2013)

My system is very similar to yours.  I move a double row, 12' long X 6' high, from the main wood pile, about 50' to a  covered deck next to the house.  From under the deck during the burn season I carry the wood up one level where I can store a week of wood on a covered deck. I try not to burn wood off the under the deck pile until we get snow on the ground.
I am planning a hoist to lift wood from the ground to the side deck.


----------



## cwill (Oct 22, 2013)

I put all 3 cord on the covered patio every fall. We then cover the sides of the patio with a tarp to keep the blowing snow and rain out. Results in nice dry wood all winter, not much view but it works!


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 22, 2013)

I move two or three rows, stacked to the ceiling, against the far wall of the garage.  Each row is two cords.  I thought I'd be parking a car in that bay, which is why I stacked two rows this year.  There are a couple of cords on the driveway, in a top covered stack and some trash cans.

3 cords could be a little heavy on a covered porch, or not?


----------



## legrandice (Oct 22, 2013)

I move 2 cords with my tractor to a overhang outside my front door.  I won't start to burn that stack until Dec 1.  Before that I bring up smaller loads and have other stacks. The dec 1 start on the 2 cords means that I can make it through the worst of the winter before bringing up more.  I burn about 4 cords in a year.


----------



## Nico1986 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have two 12' log racks on my deck that I stack about 5-6' high if I had to guess don't really know it's about 1 - 1 1/2 cords then I have a 4' rack that I have in my den where I do the burning that I stack I will fill it from the stack I have in the yard until it gets very cold and brutal out then I replenish my inside rack from the two on my deck works out well


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2013)

I grew up moving about 5 to 6 cord into my grandparents basement every fall.  With well seasoned wood we never had a problem.

First year in my new house I did not have well seasoned wood and moved about a cord and a 1/2 in.  That was a HUGE mistake as I had THOUSANDS of beetles emerge daily for several weeks.  During this time, I had to daily vacuum about a 1/4 inch of the little buggers from each window sill on that level.  Hundreds would cling onto the light chains on basement lights, etc, it was terrible.

Anymore, the wood is well seasoned and I keep about a week and a 1/2 worth of wood (in the worst weather) near the stove in a wood rack I built at a time.  I divided this up into two segments so I usually reload with a few wheel barrow loads every week.  If it were not for the segments, I'd never burn the lower pieces of wood unless I let the rack go empty, which I do not. 

pen


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 22, 2013)

Wood belongs out doors or in the fire..... Storing wood indoors leads to problems all..... Thanks for the story Pen....


----------



## Sons924 (Oct 22, 2013)

HotCoals said:


> I load 10 face cords into the basement every fall.
> My small trailer holds a fc with it just thrown in..pull it with the wheeler 200 ft away right to the walk out basement door.
> And nope..no prop with bugs that we notice.
> Oh and 95% of our heating is from wood.
> I had a 1/2 fc left from last season.


10 cords is alot


----------



## HotCoals (Oct 22, 2013)

Wood belongs out doors or in the fire..... Storing wood indoors leads to problems all..... Thanks for the story Pen....


I have been loading dry seasoned wood for years in the basement which is unfinished and like i said no problems.
I'm sure there are creepy crawly things down there but I don't see them.
I do try to wait till a heavy frost before putting the wood down there bit I doubt that makes a big diff.
Maybe we just been lucky since 1986.


----------



## HotCoals (Oct 22, 2013)

Sons924 said:


> 10 cords is alot


10 face cords or 3 and 1/3 cords.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 22, 2013)

cwill said:


> I put all 3 cord on the covered patio every fall. We then cover the sides of the patio with a tarp to keep the blowing snow and rain out. Results in nice dry wood all winter, not much view but it works!


I didn't mention that earlier, I also over the sides of the porch with plastic. Just as you have said, it keeps the rain and snow out.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 22, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> I move two or three rows, stacked to the ceiling, against the far wall of the garage.  Each row is two cords.  I thought I'd be parking a car in that bay, which is why I stacked two rows this year.  There are a couple of cords on the driveway, in a top covered stack and some trash cans.
> 
> 3 cords could be a little heavy on a covered porch, or not?


Good question. My framing of the porches floor joists are 2x12, 12" OC. The last 18" is cantilevered and is held up by 4 4x6 posts. It's fairly solid.


----------



## HotCoals (Oct 22, 2013)

I hear close to 1000 pounds/face cord depending..you do the math.
heavy!


----------



## Hardrockmaple (Oct 23, 2013)

I bring 2-3 cords of firewood into my basement every year around Nov.15.


----------



## HollowHill (Oct 23, 2013)

I move cord and 1/2 into the woodshed attached to the mudroom by hand cart.  I do this when I figure the snakes are gone for the winter   Rinse and repeat when that is empty until Spring.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Oct 23, 2013)

My wood pile is about 100ft from the house and is stacked in a double row along a fence.  

I try not to burn until around Nov. 1.  When I do I start with small 2-3" rounds that were the large branches and then move on to the chunks and uglies.  I carry 3-4 rubbermaid totes onto the porch once or twice a week.  This probably adds up to a quarter to a half cord.

Around Dec. 1 I fill my pickup with wood and drive it to the house.  I stack about 3/4 cord spread out on my rickety old farmers porch.  I then stack about 1.25 cords in front of my farmers porch on pallets and covered with a tarp.

This wood will last until March-April depending on how cold the winter is.  By this time the snow is starting to melt and I can go back to filling up the rubbermaid totes once or twice a week for another month.  Overall I'll go through 2.5-3 cords depending on the severity of the winter.  We heat with 90% wood, 10% gas.
______________________________

I'll hopefully be rebuilding the farmers porch and adding a 12x12 deck to the back of the house next year.  It should be strong enough to hold all the wood at once.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 23, 2013)

We have a rack near the back door that will hold about 1 1/2 face cords.  This time of the year, we just walk to the main stack to fill the crate by the stove which holds enough for a day or three depending on how much we run the stove.  We get a few days throughout the winter when the weather breaks to move wood from the main stacks to the rack.  This is the first year doing that.  Last year we had a couple pallets by the back door we filled up at the beginning of the season and one we refilled once or twice during.  the year before was our first year and we filled our sun porch and side room (now laundry room) with wood and ecobricks.  We'll get a system decided on one of these years, lol.

My grandparents used to use their fireplace a lot, and would load several cords into their basement every year.  Once a snake came in (garter) but that's about it.  Never had problems and they did that for years.  And it was a basement, not a cellar-he used it as a workshop, they stored everything they canned on racks down there, there was a root cellar and the laundry area was down there.  So it was used, and my grandma wouldn't have had any part of bugs or snakes hanging out down there because of the wood.  When they got older and used the fireplace less, they had racks in the attached garage.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 23, 2013)

Moved 1/8 cord to my sister's house 1 mile up the street last night.
Little wood rack with a cover.
She's on her own for the next 15 moves unless we set up some  pallets there somewhere.


----------



## mellow (Oct 23, 2013)

I move 1.5 cords to my covered side porch,  sucks having to unstack and restack but it burns calories.

Before I do that move I spray all around the side of my house and around the racks on the porch with telstar bug killer.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 23, 2013)

Im back at it this morning. Moving wood to the rear part of the porch, 2 rows 6' high, 12' long. After those 2 rows are done I put 2 pallets in the middle of the porch floor and put my shorties and uglies on it, I'll use them for the shoulder. I wonder if the rain will show?


----------



## KB007 (Oct 23, 2013)

I move a couple of face cords up to racks on our porch and replenish as needed from the stacks.  Spend an hour or so moving wood every couple of weeks to be able to walk out in slippers to get wood - priceless.


----------



## BrianN (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a trailer that holds just over 2 cords right outside my garage door. I fill up the wheel barrow there and bring into the garage. Once the wood from the trailer is done, I have my stacks about 50' from the house. For those, I will fill up the quad trailer and bring that into the garage.
Not a big fan on moving wood more than I have to. C/S/S it, then into the fire.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 23, 2013)

For 2 years I would bring in bins from the wood pile about 40-50' off my patio. Mud, ice, cold. No more. I bulit a rolling wood cart to fit under the back stairs to the basement. I use the lawn tractor to fill the cart in my driveway, and then roll the cart into place through the garage. It needs some tweaking, better wheels, and a few supports here and there, I under estimated the weight a bit. It easily holds 2 loads of my JD 15 cu. ft. cart.


----------



## tahoostas (Oct 23, 2013)

We have a covered wood shed about 50' from the back deck. Wheelbarrow from this to a covered wood box about 5'x3'x3' on the deck. This box will hold about 4-5 days worth when really cold, much longer spring and fall. From this box we fill a little holder built into our corner install and that holds about a days burning. Work for the kids!


----------



## Dustin (Oct 23, 2013)

I have often wondered if I'm the only one!

I feel like I move my stacks way too much. 

I bring the wood home in the fall and stack it to season all summer and winter. Then, the following fall I move it into my back covered porch / shop area, about 20 feet from the back door. Go out, get more wood, stack outside, rinse, repeat


----------



## gyrfalcon (Oct 23, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> Who else moves this years wood supply closer to the house? and how and when do you get it there??
> 
> I have a 12x12 covered porch off the rear of the house. From ground level there is a 7 step staircase to the porch. Over the last 6 years I have brought up 3 cords and stacked it on the deck. It takes me about 2 weeks to move the 3 cords, a little here and a few hours there and 2 weeks later its done.
> 
> ...



My 150-yo farmhouse has an attached enclosed woodshed, bless its heart.  It holds about two cords comfortably, so I move that much in there in the fall.  Then I use the wood from the outside stacks as long as the weather is decent, gradually using the inside stuff up during bad weather or when I'm feeling particularly lazy.  I even have a small splitter I can run in the woodshed if I need to split some of the stuff down for kindling, etc.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 23, 2013)

BrianN said:


> Not a big fan on moving wood more than I have to. C/S/S it, then into the fire.



I agree with you there, I don't like handling it any more than I need to either. In my case, because my property is too small to c/s/s all in one go, I have to c/s at another location. Then the wood travels by truck to my home and its stacked on racks for drying then its handled again when it goes up to the porch. I'm envious of the folks that can c/s/s all at the same time and then move it once more to the back door.


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 23, 2013)

We just moved into our house this past August.  I have 6 cords stacked on pallets in the backyard away from the house.  We have a covered breezeway between the house and garage.  My plan is to make a narrow skid that I'll put in the breezeway.  I want to have a face cord stacked there for easy access.  I currently carry a armload across the yard every day at 0500.  It's not bad now but will be no fun when it starts raining.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 23, 2013)

bob95065 said:


> We just moved into our house this past August.  I have 6 cords stacked on pallets in the backyard away from the house.  We have a covered breezeway between the house and garage.  My plan is to make a narrow skid that I'll put in the breezeway.  I want to have a face cord stacked there for easy access.  I currently carry a armload across the yard every day at 0500.  It's not bad now but will be no fun when it starts raining.



I hear ya on the walking with wood in the rain part. Is your breeze way part of the house or separated by an exterior door? I just wouldn't be a big fan of having too much wood 'in' the house.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Oct 23, 2013)

bob95065 said:


> We just moved into our house this past August.  I have 6 cords stacked on pallets in the backyard away from the house.  We have a covered breezeway between the house and garage.  My plan is to make a narrow skid that I'll put in the breezeway.  I want to have a face cord stacked there for easy access.  I currently carry a armload across the yard every day at 0500.  It's not bad now but will be no fun when it starts raining.


Not sure where Felton is in California, but if you can get hold of a molded kids' snow sled, it makes moving firewood a breeze.  Ideal when there's snow on the ground, but only slightly less so with wet grass, and OK even with dry grass, though it's a little harder to pull.  Inside a breezeway, you could probably get the same effect with a runner of indoor/outdoor carpeting.  And I'm sure the sleds can be found on line if they're not sold where you are.


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 23, 2013)

Part of my solution is a big dog.  Nope, I don't strap the wood bags to the dog  (although she could probably carry them).  But the dog does get a walk every morning, and sometimes again in the evening, and just hanging out with me, etc.  We pass by the wood stacks, I fill the bag and bring it in on the way back to the house.  Once we're into the snow, I have a plastic ice fishing sled that I can load a weekend's worth of wood on, and just drag over to the door, and throw a small tarp on top.  I'm going out there regardless every day, rain or shine or -30 deg.  so the wood gathering from the stacks is just part of the pup routine. 

As far as stacking in the house, I do keep some inside, maybe for a really easy morning startup, or if it looks like a couple splits are a bit wet from the snow and could use some time near the hearth, etc.   So far the bug situation has been a non issue, but the stuff i might pile up inside is pretty clean.   

Gotta get a couple of those Condar tuffducks, though, just to balance the load.  A wood shed is on the wish list - i think it's item # 73, or something like that....


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 23, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Part of my solution is a big dog.  Nope, I don't strap the wood bags to the dog  (although she could probably carry them).  But the dog does get a walk every morning, and sometimes again in the evening, and just hanging out with me, etc.  We pass by the wood stacks, I fill the bag and bring it in on the way back to the house.



My boxers are the same way, they see me heading for the back door and they come a running, usually with a toy in their mouth. As I'm working in the stacks, or just anything with the wood, they know I will toss the ball in between empty arms .


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 23, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> My boxers are the same way, they see me heading for the back door and they come a running, usually with a toy in their mouth. As I'm working in the stacks, or just anything with the wood, they know I will toss the ball in between empty arms .



They have us well trained...


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 23, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> I hear ya on the walking with wood in the rain part. Is your breeze way part of the house or separated by an exterior door? I just wouldn't be a big fan of having too much wood 'in' the house.


 

The breezeway is outdoors.  There is about 10' between the house and garage that is coved.  When they built the house they bridged the roof between the house and garage.  You walk between the house and garage (under the beezeway) to get from the driveway to the backyard.  There is continuous concrete from the driveway through the breezeway to a patio in the backyard.  The wood will go on skids that will sit on the concrete in the breezeway which has a roof over it.  The front door is right there too.  I have a stove in the living room which is just inside the front door.

Felton is just north of Santa Cruz on Monterey Bay.  No sleds here.  I grew up in Illinois so I know about using sleds to move firewood.  I do have a very nice wheelbarrow that has two wheels.  It carries a load easier over soggy sod.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 23, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> They have us well trained...


I wouldn't trade my time with them for anything either


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 23, 2013)

bob95065 said:


> The breezeway is outdoors.  There is about 10' between the house and garage that is coved.  When they built the house they bridged the roof between the house and garage.  You walk between the house and garage (under the beezeway) to get from the driveway to the backyard.  There is continuous concrete from the driveway through the breezeway to a patio in the backyard.  The wood will go on skids that will sit on the concrete in the breezeway which has a roof over it.  The front door is right there too.  I have a stove in the living room which is just inside the front door.



You have a great setup; your wood is close, its covered and you wont be miserable when its time to drag some in. I like it


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 23, 2013)

bob95065 said:


> I do have a very nice wheelbarrow that has two wheels



good idea - another thing for the wish list....


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 23, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> You have a great setup; your wood is close, its covered and you wont be miserable when its time to drag some in. I like it


 

My plan is to have at least a week's worth of firewood in the breezeway so I won't have to move it during the week.  I bought the same stove I have in my last house - Avalon Rainier.  The last house had a fireplace insert, this one is freestanding.  I hope to get more heat out of the Avalon being it is freestanding as opposed to an insert.  I do need to invest in a blower fan to increase heat output too.  My time and money has gone to fixing the roof so it will have to wait a little longer.

I also have an old Sierra insert in the familiy room in the back of the house.  I am not sure how much wood I'll go through between the two stoves.  We don't use the family room much so I don't anticipate using the Sierra much.  The firewood stack is near that room. 

I have six cords cut and stacked that I brought home earlier this month.  Last year I stockpiled firewood at a friend's house because I expected to be very busy once we moved.  I was right.  I am so glad I stockpiled that wood because I am ready for winter.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 23, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Gotta get a couple of those Condar tuffducks, though, just to balance the load. ...


 
just ordered one, i like the idea of bringing the wood bag to the stoves. i have an insert on both sides of my chimney. i had a wood box opening put in below the entertainment rack, but i don't want all the debris from splits in there, so i think placing the tuffduck in there would be alot cleaner.


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 23, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> good idea - another thing for the wish list....


 
I bought it at Lowes:  http://www.lowes.com/pd_84834-302-B...RL=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 23, 2013)

Built a woodshed in front of the house (near the front door) back in '10.
I try to get it filled by late Aug, and I'll pull from there and load a couple days worth onto the front porch or just walk out to the shed.
Nice dry wood in the winter w/o dealing with the snow, ice, and tarps.....priceless.
ETA: Forgot to mention the method. I use a garden tractor and trailer to move the wood.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 23, 2013)

We move enough wood for the winter into our barn. Then as needed we move some to the porch which means it is only a couple steps from the stove to the porch and grab the wood.


----------



## Tinder (Oct 23, 2013)

I keep a large Rubbermaid box outside the door that holds ~3 wheel barrows worth. It's a short step out the door to get dry wood.

No snow on the ground - reload the box with a wheel barrow every 1-2 weeks. Snow on the ground - reload with a utility sled. I've placed my woodshed uphill from the house so it's really easy to move wood to the house during the burning season.

I also keep a stack inside the house, but it's a cherry-picked selection of barkless wood that with 99% assurance doesn't have have any bugs. This supply is only used when it's raining or late at night when I don't want to step out the door for wood.

It all really works out quite pleasantly.


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 23, 2013)

I unload my rounds near the boiler shed. I split them there and stack them against the shed.


----------



## red oak (Oct 23, 2013)

I move between 1-2 cords under my deck right outside my basement door at the beginning of October.  This is what I use when I'm sick or it's really snowy.  Each week during the winter I bring a week's worth from the main pile outdoors into the basement.  I use the pickup truck for both - got tired of pushing the wheelbarrow!


----------



## jdp1152 (Oct 23, 2013)

Used to stack on my screened porch but that's getting torn down mid November. Trying to figure if I want to risk the basement or just use the garage this year.  Probably be another year or two before I build anew screened porch.


----------



## lazeedan (Oct 23, 2013)

I move my wood every fall. Unfortunately, it's not really closer. I dry my wood in the wind in single stacks along the fence. Then I move into my wood shed, which was once my daughters goat barn. Daughters all grown and we don't have goats anymore. Works as a good wood shed! A little small so I end up refilling in Jan. or Feb. I try to hold for a break in the weather.


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 23, 2013)

Tinder said:


> it's a cherry-picked selection of barkless wood


+1
That's what goes inside at my place too.


----------



## tsquini (Oct 23, 2013)

I do as little work as possible. I stack it once. When I need it I bring it in the house. I can hold about 2 weeks worth of wood in the house. Unless it's really cold, any temp in single digits. Then it's about 5 days worth of wood.


----------



## Standingdead (Oct 23, 2013)

I stack 2-3 cords outside the basement walkout door for spring shoulder season. I bring into the basement 5-6 cords usually in late fall. I load a trailer with another 3/4 cord and cover with tarp. I use and reload the trailer wood until it snows heavy, usually late Dec. go through about 10 cord a year.

I never had a significant bug problem in 30 years. Sure some spiders but the inside cats eat those. Like others said the wood I am bringing in is generally 3 years seasoned on pallets and dry.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 24, 2013)

I have one onf those round wood racks on the back porch, it is full after the woodstove is loaded for the night or my 8 year old doesn't go to bed. 
the porch is enclosed so slippers are just fine.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 24, 2013)

bob95065 said:


> I bought it at Lowes:  http://www.lowes.com/pd_84834-302-BP8JLW_4294857405__?productId=1102283&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


 

i have had this item since 2009. Its a good performer, the double wheels come in handy. The weak spots are where the four bolts go through the bottom. The plastic will rip around those bolts in time. If I were you, I'd put a square steel plate in there or even big fender washers to relieve the strain around the bolts.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 24, 2013)

I say this every year, but I really like this Vogelzang wood cart.  I've used it for several seasons now to bring the wood from the garage, up a step, through the enclosed breezeway, up another step, and over to beside the fireplace.  My wife thinks it looks acceptable.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200362039_200362039


----------



## Ashful (Oct 24, 2013)

I store 1.5 cords under our porch, just outside the walk-out basement.  Always dry, and I usually split my kindling off lumber scraps, right there.  This is at the opposite end of the house from our original stove, but directly under our second/new stove.  I refill it every other weekend in the dead of winter, since it takes me about two weeks to rip thru a cord with two stoves burning 24/7.


----------



## Jon1270 (Oct 24, 2013)

I need a firewood elevator.  My stacks are very close to the house, but at basement level.  The stove is on the first floor.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 24, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> I need a firewood elevator.  My stacks are very close to the house, but at basement level.  The stove is on the first floor.


 

My problem too. To make it worse, our recycling bins are on the stair landing right off the rear of the kitchen. Those stairs go to the basement. Its a tight squeeze!


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 24, 2013)

We have a rack on the covered front porch that holds about 1/3 cord. I load it up after the first good frost for the bug thing and usually top it off weekly depending on my work schedule and the weather. The stove is about 16' from the front door.



I use the garden tractor and cart to haul the wood from the stacks out back to the front yard and transfer to the wheelbarrow for the last 30 feet onto the porch. One cart load is 2 heaping wheel barrow loads.


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 24, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> I really like this Vogelzang wood cart.



velvetfoot - does that cart have plastic wheels or rubber?  wonder if I could roll that right over to the stove without wrecking the floor?


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 24, 2013)

My wood dries in stacks spread about the yard (anywhere from 1-2 cords per depending on how tall).  Anyway, early each summer (once burning time is over) I reload the "borg" stack that is next to the driveway so that it will have about 4 cords (it is about 10'x10' and 5' tall, but not exactly even).  Anyway, having this next to the driveway (and covered top only with a tarp) makes it more accessible than my other stacks.  I used to move this weekly or so to a rack on the deck (about 1/4 cord) that is up a long flight of stairs.  I now just move it straight into the inside racks.  I keep about a weeks worth (more if warmer days) in the house.  I use recycling tubs to carry the wood up the stairs and into the house.

I am very interested in anyone having a cart to recommend to go up some 20+ steps of the deck, or suggest another solution short of an elevator.  I've thought about figuring out how to rig a winch to lift the buckets up to the deck, but I'm concerned that by time I engineer a solution that can do it safely it will be a small crane and mounting may damage the house/deck a bit much.

I've had little to no issues with the wood stored in the house.  A few bugs (in the fall mostly before good hard freezes) but those are easy to see and dispatch pretty quickly.


----------



## NH_Wood (Oct 24, 2013)

I load 5 cord into the barn each fall (done!) and every 3-4 weeks, I bring enough wood from the barn to fill a room that is off my attached garage - about 35' from the stove. The store room inside is very cold in the winter (no heat), but the wood is all 4 years in the stack, so just a random spider, etc. will join me for a bit. Cheers!


----------



## Ashful (Oct 24, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> I need a firewood elevator.  My stacks are very close to the house, but at basement level.  The stove is on the first floor.


A buddy of mine had one of these in his house.  I've thought of installing one myself, but the only sensible location would mean cutting thru some very old flooring and enormous walnut joists.

http://www.woodwaiter.com/en/plans-and-pricing


----------



## Jon1270 (Oct 24, 2013)

Joful said:


> A buddy of mine had one of these in his house.



Wow, it exists!  Looking at the price list, though, I don't think I need it that badly.


----------



## JrCRXHF (Oct 24, 2013)

Mine is about 40-50ft from the house. Last winter did not get to bad i did not put any by the door. But other winters when i plow snow with the kubota i go out and get a couple buckets of wood to put by the door and cover with a tarp.


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Joful said:


> A buddy of mine had one of these in his house.  I've thought of installing one myself, but the only sensible location would mean cutting thru some very old flooring and enormous walnut joists.
> 
> http://www.woodwaiter.com/en/plans-and-pricing



Very nice, but as Jon1270 pointed out, price is out of my league.  Clearly a niche market.


----------



## CenterTree (Oct 24, 2013)

I stack half a cord on the living room sofa next to the stove.  Another half cord gets jammed into the closets throughout the house ....  I use the wife's shoe rack for kindling....No way am I going outside in the dead of winter to get wood.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 24, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> velvetfoot - does that cart have plastic wheels or rubber?  wonder if I could roll that right over to the stove without wrecking the floor?


They are plastic.  We have a wood floor and it's okay.  Have to be a little careful when putting it down.


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 24, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> i have had this item since 2009. Its a good performer, the double wheels come in handy. The weak spots are where the four bolts go through the bottom. The plastic will rip around those bolts in time. If I were you, I'd put a square steel plate in there or even big fender washers to relieve the strain around the bolts.



I had the same problem with mine.  I called Jackson and told them what happened.  Thy mailed me a new tub free of charge.  I have finder washers on mine and haven't had a problem since


----------



## Ash (Oct 25, 2013)

Haul my wood from the stacks to the house with a sled pulled behind the quad or snowmobile. Have a rack on both decks and one on the front porch to distribute the weight. All three combined hold just over a cord. 6 trips with the sled and all 3 racks are filled and I'm good for three weeks.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 25, 2013)

bob95065 said:


> I had the same problem with mine.  I called Jackson and told them what happened.  Thy mailed me a new tub free of charge.  I have finder washers on mine and haven't had a problem since


 

Hmm, i'll try this. Did u have to pay shipping?


----------



## Bacffin (Oct 26, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> Who else moves this years wood supply closer to the house? and how and when do you get it there??
> 
> I have a 12x12 covered porch off the rear of the house. From ground level there is a 7 step staircase to the porch. Over the last 6 years I have brought up 3 cords and stacked it on the deck. It takes me about 2 weeks to move the 3 cords, a little here and a few hours there and 2 weeks later its done.
> 
> ...


 
I'm thinking on building a shed/lean too right up against the house with a poured concrete floor and a door from inside the house to the shed. Six steps from my easy chair and the remote


----------



## Ashful (Oct 26, 2013)

Bacffin said:


> I'm thinking on building a shed/lean too right up against the house with a poured concrete floor and a door from inside the house to the shed. Six steps from my easy chair and the remote


You and the bugs should be vey happy together.


----------



## Bacffin (Oct 26, 2013)

Joful said:


> You and the bugs should be vey happy together.


Not if I do it right.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 26, 2013)

Joful said:


> A buddy of mine had one of these in his house.  I've thought of installing one myself, but the only sensible location would mean cutting thru some very old flooring and enormous walnut joists.
> 
> http://www.woodwaiter.com/en/plans-and-pricing



I can understand what it took to make the elevator thing work and get it to industry but they are also getting PAID. More than Im willing to choke on. Im thinking of something simple to eliminate walking up the stairs to the porch with arm loads of wood. Same idea as the wood waiter but removable when the season is over. Maybe a tray with 3 sides and a track of some sort and an electric winch from above hoisting the tray/basket up one flight. I'm sure if I had more time I'd look into it.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 26, 2013)

Bacffin said:


> Not if I do it right.


Bac, watch out for the sarcasm bug especially...


----------



## Bacffin (Oct 26, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> I can understand what it took to make the elevator thing work and get it to industry but they are also getting PAID. More than Im willing to choke on. Im thinking of something simple to eliminate walking up the stairs to the porch with arm loads of wood. Same idea as the wood waiter but removable when the season is over. Maybe a tray with 3 sides and a track of some sort and an electric winch from above hoisting the tray/basket up one flight. I'm sure if I had more time I'd look into it.


How about a ladder lift.  I rented one to move roofing shingles when I did my roof over.  Everyone thought it was a lifesaver.  It's nothing more than a motor and a pully or chain.


----------



## teutonicking (Oct 26, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> Who else moves this years wood supply closer to the house? and how and when do you get it there??
> 
> I have a 12x12 covered porch off the rear of the house. From ground level there is a 7 step staircase to the porch. Over the last 6 years I have brought up 3 cords and stacked it on the deck. It takes me about 2 weeks to move the 3 cords, a little here and a few hours there and 2 weeks later its done.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I keep several of my best metal racks with covers right next to my house in the backyard.  I also keep a small five foot rack in my covered backyard porch (it holds about 4-5 days of wood).  Once the racks near the house are empty, I move wood from the outer racks closer to my house.  I am moving wood almost every weekend during the burning season.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 26, 2013)

Bacffin said:


> How about a ladder lift.  I rented one to move roofing shingles when I did my roof over.  Everyone thought it was a lifesaver.  It's nothing more than a motor and a pully or chain.



The only problem with the ladder lift is they only handle limited weights. My company has one and we can only put so much on it before the motor stops and the breaker has to be reset. In order to make this worth while I'm thinking of maybe a wheel barrow amount at a time.


----------



## ptb (Oct 26, 2013)

Earlier this week I was finally able to implement my vision for bringing in wood for the winter:












A couple more pictures are available here: http://imgur.com/a/oS7TZ

Anyone else do something similar?

- Peter


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice setup.

Welcome to h.c


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 26, 2013)

Almost looks like cheating to me. Very slick.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 26, 2013)

exactly flatbed, I knew it was a matter of time before someone responded with a machine. I envy


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 26, 2013)

Dustin said:


> I have often wondered if I'm the only one!
> 
> I feel like I move my stacks way too much.
> 
> I bring the wood home in the fall and stack it to season all summer and winter. Then, the following fall I move it into my back covered porch / shop area, about 20 feet from the back door. Go out, get more wood, stack outside, rinse, repeat


 
Nah, I haul it home, stack it outside and then move it in a year or so to the woodshed . . . only to move it to the porch . . .and then to the woodbox inside the house . . . and then into the woodstove. I could probably eliminate some steps, but it's all good . . . I just get to know my wood quite well.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 27, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> I can understand what it took to make the elevator thing work and get it to industry but they are also getting PAID. More than Im willing to choke on. Im thinking of something simple to eliminate walking up the stairs to the porch with arm loads of wood.


I figure all the wood hauling (six big loads per day in the coldest of winter) is just part of my exercise routine.  When it's too cold and dark to go out to the shop or do yard work in the evenings after work, I don't get my usual amount of regular exercise, and I've never been the type to pay for a gym membership.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 27, 2013)

Joful said:


> I figure all the wood hauling (six big loads per day in the coldest of winter) is just part of my exercise routine.  When it's too cold and dark to go out to the shop or do yard work in the evenings after work, I don't get my usual amount of regular exercise, and I've never been the type to pay for a gym membership.



I totally agree with you on the exercise, I enjoy working with wood anytime of the year. My pet peeve is the woods' last move to the porch before winter. My thoughts are more about the fatigue it creates, along with what I come home with from working construction all day. In years past I used to spend an entire saturday and part of a sunday making the move, not anymore. I just take my time now, as I said a couple hours a night and in a couple of weeks it's done. It just isn't happy work anymore.


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Joful said:


> I figure all the wood hauling (six big loads per day in the coldest of winter) is just part of my exercise routine.  When it's too cold and dark to go out to the shop or do yard work in the evenings after work, I don't get my usual amount of regular exercise, and I've never been the type to pay for a gym membership.


I agree to a large degree.  Moving the wood up the deck is good exercise but even with aggressive cleaning, it is difficult to keep the steps clear of snow/ice all winter.  I don't really like carrying heavy loads up slippery steps.  Yes, salt them like crazy can work too - that has it's own drawbacks.  I'm not likely to change my ways though - as annoying as it may be it does get me out of the house and into the quiet outside more and certainly isn't worth spending a lot of money on (at least not yet to me).

On the flip side I think there would be something just "cool"/"Geeky"/'Nice" about having a unique wood elevator solution.  Sometimes I think I have more fun dreaming up solutions than actually using them.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 27, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> I can understand what it took to make the elevator thing work and get it to industry but they are also getting PAID. More than Im willing to choke on. Im thinking of something simple to eliminate walking up the stairs to the porch with arm loads of wood. Same idea as the wood waiter but removable when the season is over. Maybe a tray with 3 sides and a track of some sort and an electric winch from above hoisting the tray/basket up one flight. I'm sure if I had more time I'd look into it.


Don't you think you can pull up small loads by hand using just the rope and basket?  in stead of using a winch? Or how about some type of pulley if need be....


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 27, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> Who else moves this years wood supply closer to the house? and how and when do you get it there??
> 
> I have a 12x12 covered porch off the rear of the house. From ground level there is a 7 step staircase to the porch. Over the last 6 years I have brought up 3 cords and stacked it on the deck. It takes me about 2 weeks to move the 3 cords, a little here and a few hours there and 2 weeks later its done.
> 
> ...



Not me


----------



## Ashful (Oct 27, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Don't you think you can pull up small loads by hand using just the rope and basket?  in stead of using a winch? Or how about some type of pulley if need be....


Too-obvious remark about a wench hoisting your wood withheld.


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 28, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> exactly flatbed, I knew it was a matter of time before someone responded with a machine. I envy



Every time I see a Kubota I feel like Homer Simpson drooling over a stack of donuts.   ptb, that is a nice setup.


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 28, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> Hmm, i'll try this. Did u have to pay shipping?


 

Nope.  It came free.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 28, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Every time I see a Kubota I feel like Homer Simpson drooling over a stack of donuts.


There are two categories of tractor owners:  those who bought Deere, and those who settled for something else.  




Not off-topic... that's the machine that, "moves this year's wood closer."


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 28, 2013)

Joful said:


> There are two categories of tractor owners:  those who bought Deere, and those who settled for something else.
> 
> Not off-topic... that's the machine that, "moves this year's wood closer."



Nice rig.  Jealous. I don't have the toys to even think about attacking bigger rounds like those in your pic.  At this point I'd settle for just about anything with the word "tractor" painted on the side.  Right now I'm the machine (but I'm not getting any younger).


----------



## Ashful (Oct 28, 2013)

Look at used.  I bought that rig used for about 1/3 the cost of new.  It was pretty, but needed some mechanical and electrical work.  The last item I identified as a problem when I bought it was just repaired last week (worn out ball joint on power steering cylinder).


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Joful.  A friend of mine sent me a couple pics of his rig, and I commented on how I would love to have same.  He sent me a bunch of CL ads for everything from Kubota to John Deere to New Holland, with a couple Bobcats tossed in.  Killer deals according to him, older units with low hours.  But at the end of the day, $$ is just too tight.  Still not giving up though.  One day I'll have my toys...


----------



## Bacffin (Oct 28, 2013)

Yours are bigger than mine 
But it gets the job done


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 28, 2013)

Bacffin - nice.  Beautiful spot there.  Looks like you got enough fuel staged and stacked for a while.  

Moving that one log would be an afternoon for me (not including the time it would take to call over a friend with a saw that could cut it).  That's gotta be a 1500 lb log?  My back hurts just looking at it.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 28, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> That's gotta be a 1500 lb log?  My back hurts just looking at it.



Guessing at 16" diameter x 13' long, the green weight would be (in pounds):


----------



## teutonicking (Oct 28, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Bacffin - nice.  Beautiful spot there.  Looks like you got enough fuel staged and stacked for a while.
> 
> Moving that one log would be an afternoon for me (not including the time it would take to call over a friend with a saw that could cut it).  That's gotta be a 1500 lb log?  My back hurts just looking at it.


 
Needs one of these...

http://www.logrite.com/store/Item/tractor-arches


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 28, 2013)

Joful said:


> Guessing at 16" diameter x 13' long, the green weight would be (in pounds):
> 
> View attachment 116019



I was gonna say a half ton ...   ok i had no clue, but either way, its a back-ache (without the toys).  Did I mention I want a tractor?


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 28, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Don't you think you can pull up small loads by hand using just the rope and basket?  in stead of using a winch? Or how about some type of pulley if need be....


I hear ya Ram, I could probably think of a few possible options along the lines of pulleys. But (or however as my wife says) a winch would find more uses for other things. I would probably multi-task the crap out of it


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 28, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Not me


Redd, how does your routine with wood getting to the stove work??


----------



## albert1029 (Oct 28, 2013)

I gradually move from backyard stacks to the front porch, when the stacks are empty I fill them back up with what I've been cutting during last winter and current winter that's on hold up on the hillside, that adds to the stacks I didn't touch to make 2 yrs worth in the yard.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 28, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> Redd, how does your routine with wood getting to the stove work??


He just speaks curtly to it, and it jumps into the stove.


----------



## Bacffin (Oct 29, 2013)

Joful said:


> Guessing at 16" diameter x 13' long, the green weight would be (in pounds):
> 
> View attachment 116019


Joful,

That would be a black cherry!  I increased the line pressure to get some extra lift on the loader.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Wood belongs out doors or in the fire..... Storing wood indoors leads to problems all..... Thanks for the story Pen....


 
I've been moving 6 cords of wood (well seasoned) into my basement every fall for 18 years. No problems encountered to date.

Stack from the splitter to pallets, FEL the pallets to the walk-out door, pallet-jack the pallets to beside the boiler.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 29, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> Redd, how does your routine with wood getting to the stove work??



I use a wheel barrow. . . ?


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 29, 2013)

Joful said:


> He just speaks curtly to it, and it jumps into the stove.



I tried that with fish / boat -- no success.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll be darned if I can remember who, but someone on here rigged up a winch (not wench) system for getting wood up on the deck from ground level.
Posted a couple years ago, I think.
I'll try to find it.
ETA: Here's one I found....https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/lets-see-your-rig-set-up.62483/
I think tradergordo may have done one too.
Check out Youtube for ideas as well.
Someone suggested a catapult.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 29, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> I'll be darned if I can remember who, but someone on here rigged up a winch (not wench) system for getting wood up on the deck from ground level.


Machria built a deck hoist rig last year, as well.  He was lobbying for someone here to do it for him, and when he got no takers, he engineered one himself.  He wrote a detailed thread on it, titled something like, "who wants to build a hoist for me?"


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 29, 2013)

Joful said:


> Machria built a deck hoist rig last year, as well.  He was lobbying for someone here to do it for him, and when he got no takers, he engineered one himself.  He wrote a detailed thread on it, titled something like, "who wants to build a hoist for me?"


I ran into that one too, just didn't post it.


----------



## CenterTree (Oct 31, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Someone suggested a catapult.



Or....


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm burning all the not so perfect stuff now. I walked out to the porch in my slippers and filled my uglies box. I know it's a bit early on the consistent cold weather but I know this will make things a bit easier.


----------



## teutonicking (Nov 5, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> I'm burning all the not so perfect stuff now. I walked out to the porch in my slippers and filled my uglies box. I know it's a bit early on the consistent cold weather but I know this will make things a bit easier.


 
I'm burning my uglies too.  Its oak so I should probalby save it but I'm looking forward to freeing up some rack space for nicer looking stacks.


----------

